# [Finnish NR] Kim Jokinen - 3.68 Pyraminx Average



## Username (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm surprised about this, not sure how I got it.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jan 4, 2016)

Don't question it, just think about how well you did and smile.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 5, 2016)

How much practice would it take to be that good?


----------

